# Tennessee Valley APBT Club



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok so myself and a good friend of mine have started up an APBT club here in Tennessee. We held our first fun show on Oct. 5th, which was a HUGE success. We had over 65 dog entries (31 in the wp & 36 in the confo). Our second fun show will be held the first weeekend in November. It will be held during the Heart of Dixie point show. It will be directly after the sunday show. That will be our last fun show for the year then we hope to recieve our ADBA sanctioning by the first of 2014. You can find the club page on facebook under Tennessee Valley APBT Club. If you want to become a member or would like more info find us on fb.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sucks I've had to miss out on all the fun mama. Glad y'all are getting it up and running though and I hope to get back into action soon, now that Lil Man is here and all.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah it does.. hope you get to come join in soon


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Oh cool! Man I wish it was a week earlier though! I'm about 50/50 heading down to Murfreesboro Oct. 23-27 for the Cynosport World Games... I would totally swing by if I could roll it into the trip!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Beret said:


> Oh cool! Man I wish it was a week earlier though! I'm about 50/50 heading down to Murfreesboro Oct. 23-27 for the Cynosport World Games... I would totally swing by if I could roll it into the trip!


Our next show the first week in November will be in Alabama at the Heart of Dixie point show.. all of our point shows will be here in Tennessee but the Al club is helping us out and we are killing two with one


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Where in Alabama is the show gonna be I live in north alabama. Maybe I can make it to the show!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Could have posted it here and received a few others!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ComancheNDN said:


> Where in Alabama is the show gonna be I live in north alabama. Maybe I can make it to the show!


It is in Jasper, Al



mccoypitbulls said:


> Could have posted it here and received a few others!


Sorry hadn't been on in awhile due to computer issues plus have been super busy.


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats cool jasper is only 30 min from where I live do u have more info time, location?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)




----------

